# Gaspari Plasmajet log sponsored by SBMuscle.com



## nni (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks to SBMuscle for giving me the Plasmajet to log.

First the product...

Gaspari Nutrition PlasmaJet, 30 Day Supply Kit

Massive Muscle Pumps 
Increases Gains in Lean Muscle Mass, Strength and Stamina 
Increased Vascularity 
Stimulates Glycogen Building in Skeletal Muscle 
Maximum Vasodilation 
Increased Uptake of Amino Acids and Other Nutrients 
Increased Male Sexual Performance 
Post Cycle Therapy Powerhouse

Serving Size: 1 pack(s) 
Servings Per Container: 16 

Amount Per Serving: 
Calories 15.00 
Calories from Fat 0.00 
Total Fat 0.00 g 0% 
Total Carbohydrate 1.20 g 0% 
Protein 2.50 g 5% 
Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid) 1600.00 mg 2667% 

Gaspari Proprietary Vaso Expansion Sustained Release and Nitro production formula 3402.00 mg 
Arginine Blend (Arginine Dichloride Calcium Arginine Chelate) 
Epimedium Extract (Standardized for 50% Icariin) 
Gynostemma pentaphyllum Extract (Standardized for 95% Gypenosides) Salvia miltiorrhiza Extract 
Nicotinamide Adenosine Dinucleotide Hydride (NADH) 

Gaspari Proprietary Hypertrophic Vaso Expansion Support Formula 466.00 mg 
Peak ATP Adenosine-5-triphosphate Disodium Salt 
Inositol Hexanicotinate 
R-alpha Lipoic Acid 
Red Wine Extract (Standardized for 90% Polyphenols) 

Gaspari Proprietary Immediate Release Enhancement Formula 3510.00 mg 
Glycerol 
Rhodiola rosea Root Extract (Standardized to 5% total Rosavins) 
Theobromide 

Now onto me, a brief history...

I am not a bodybuilder (sorry) I was and, to a lesser extent, still an athlete. I played some college hockey, but have been involved in sports my whole life. Post college I took a break, got fat, and got serious about diet and training. I picked hockey back up and unfortnately had to stop training an playing to have two hip surgeries (remove bone spurs, remove labrums and reshape the femoral heads to fix the dysplasia). During rehab I herniated 2 discs in my back and devloped tendonitis, so obviously it has been fun.  I was cleared for activity (lifting) in September and have made good gains since then (after 8 months of rehab, and almost a year off due to pain management). Strenght is slowly, but steadilt coming back, size is slow as well, but its coming.

Diet - I am in a full on bulking mode and will continue to do so during this log, it wont always be clean or pretty, but it sure is fun.

Training - I am switching it up for this log and starting the German Volume Training program. This routine alone should lead to decent pumps, so with the plasmajet, I should see excellent results with respect to pumps. This will be 3 days a week.

Supplementation - The Plasmajet will be taken on workout days only and will last 5 weeks. I spoke to some Gaspari guys and they suggest taking it 2-3 hours pre workout. Pre workout I take 8-beta anabol + creatine mono. Post workout I take cytomax + whey + eaa's + additional leucine. Misc wise I take an antioxidant complex and Animal Flex.

History of similar products - I have taken shock therapy, ragnarok, xceed, steel edge, white blood, blueprint, arginine and no limits. i am somewhat desensitized to pump products and of that list, the only one that worked consistently at the recommended dose is no limits. the others either didnt produce much, or it didnt last more than a week.


----------



## nni (Mar 9, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Chest/Back

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Decline Dumb bell Press (semi suppinated) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Chin Ups 4020 10x10 90secs

(FAILED TEMPO - Chin Ups 3rd s after 5 reps)

B1-Incline Dumb bell Flyes 3020 3x10-12 60secs
B2-One Arm DB Rows 3020 3x10-12 60secs


*Thoughts*

so today was my first workout in a week, and i decided it is as good a time as any to start the German Volume Training for 12+ weeks. i guessed at the weights as it is supposed to be 60% of your 1RM, being as i completed all the reps with timing i will bump the weight up a bit. it was just a brutal workout. i knew the chins would be an issue.

the plasmajet is a lot of pills. i took it 3+ hours preworkout and had a nice pump, but considering the amount of reps i did, i would hope i had a nice pump.  vascularity was good, i did get a second wind during the workout, so who knows. ill monitor how long the pump lasts (i already think it is beyond my typical post workout pump).

todays soundtrack:

worked at home, didnt listen to anything.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck with it and your workouts i will be following


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 11, 2008)

Also started taking plasmajet today.  No weird effects that I've noticed.  But did notice a pretty good pump.. A bit more then normal compared to other NO products I've taken.  We'll see if I still have the same feel tomorrow, as I'm not suppose to take another does until wednesday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Subscribed, cool thread.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Also,

will you change the name of my thread to "MassFX log sponsored by SBMuscle.com" - got to pay my respects ha.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Sox,  How's your spring break going?  Also how is the Maximum Strength Mass FX going for you... I should have a rep from Anabolic Xtreme on the board soon to help answer questions


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck with it nni! Plasmajet looks like a solid product.


----------



## nni (Mar 11, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Legs/Abs

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Smith Back Squats 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Seated Leg Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

B1-Low-Cable Pull-ins 2020 3x15 60secs
B2-Seated Calf Raises 2020 3x15 60secs


*Thoughts*

i guessed on the weights again, and got through the workout, which means i went too low. i take it very easy on my legs considering my recent history, so i did 140 (not counting the bar) on the squats, 60 on the curls, 20 on the pull-ins and 120 on the calf raises.
This was a grueling workout, no puking, but i did get fatigued several times. i will bump the weights up, but how my hips act in the next few days will dictate how much.
no pump of note on the legs, no vascularity.

todays soundtrack:

At the Drive In - Relationship of Command

and a little of

Blindside - A Thought Crushed My Mind


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 11, 2008)

nni said:


> *Supplementation*
> 
> misc daily supps:
> 1 pack Animal Flex
> ...



Nice WO nni! So is Plasma Jet supposed to be dosed 3hrs pre-workout or does it matter when?


----------



## nni (Mar 11, 2008)

2-3 hours preworkout.


----------



## nni (Mar 14, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Arms/Shoulders

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Bench Dips (feet on BOSU ball) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Incline Dumb bell Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

B1-Bent over Dumb bell Rows 20x0 3x10 60secs
B2-Seated Dumb bell Rows 20x0 3x10 60secs


*Thoughts*

i guessed on the weights, but this wasnt an easy workout. i got through the arm part, but barely, and i might add some weight to the bench dips. the shoulders i went light and failed on the last few reps. i put this workout off until tonight because i had midterms to prepare for and spent this afternoon at the DS warehouse with matt.
very good pump. it appears as though Plasmajet doesn't give me great pumps, it give me good pumps, they just last a long time. as i type this i am about 60+ minutes post workout and still have a nice pump, which typically is not se.

todays soundtrack:

nothing.


----------



## Newlife4me (Mar 15, 2008)

Subbed, looking forward to seeing how things go for this.


----------



## nni (Mar 16, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills of Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 serving primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Chest/Back

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Decline Dumb bell Press (semi suppinated) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Chin Ups 4020 10x10 90secs

(FAILED TEMPO - Chin Ups 3rd s after 9 reps)
(FAILED REPS - Chin Ups 10th s after 6 reps)

B1-Incline Dumb bell Flyes 3020 3x10-12 60secs
B2-One Arm DB Rows 3020 3x10-12 60secs


*Thoughts*

i bumped the weight up on everything, and got through it, so i will bump it up again. it was probably the most fatiguing workout i have ever had. i was dripping sweat. i was sore going into the workout, and no oubt will be sore after.

plasmajet again sustained a pump. i think my synopsis of it wont be changed much, but we will see if the effects get more pronounced over time.

side note, my game last night was my last game of the season. i had a good game, and we finished below .500, i know there are some improvements i need to make as an individual and as a team. new season starts in a few weeks. 

todays soundtrack:

the wedding crashers on TBS.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking good are you getting any sides to speak of from PlasmaJet?


----------



## nni (Mar 16, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Looking good are you getting any sides to speak of from PlasmaJet?



no sides to speak of, just a sustained pump. i havent tried it back to back days. i would guess that would be the way to experience sides.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

nni said:


> no sides to speak of, just a sustained pump. i havent tried it back to back days. i would guess that would be the way to experience sides.




Are we taking about the dreaded back pumps  lol!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good journal.

Seems like you're getting some gains with the _Plasmajet_ that I've never felt with _NO-Xplode _or something of the sort.


----------



## nni (Mar 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Good journal.
> 
> Seems like you're getting some gains with the _Plasmajet_ that I've never felt with _NO-Xplode _or something of the sort.



too early to tell for gains, but it will deliver a sustained pump, which is as advertised. the pumps are enornmous, (i get better pumps with another product), but they are good, and long.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2008)

following


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 18, 2008)

nni said:


> *Supplementation*
> 
> misc daily supps:
> 1 pack Animal Flex
> ...



WO looked intense nni! Nice work man.


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills of Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Legs/Abs

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Smith Back Squats 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Seated Leg Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

B1-Low-Cable Pull-ins 2020 3x15 60secs
B2-Seated Calf Raises 2020 3x15 60secs


*Thoughts*

i bumped the weights up, and got through the workout. i did 150 (not counting the bar) on the squats, 70 on the curls, 25 on the pull-ins and 125 on the calf raises.
i look forward to limping for the next 4 days.
no pump of note on the legs, no vascularity.

todays soundtrack:

UnderOath - Define the Great Line

and a little of

Silent Majority - You Would Love to Know


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## nni (Mar 20, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Arms/Shoulders

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Bench Dips (feet on BOSU ball) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Incline Dumb bell Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

FAILED (Bench dips, completed 8s. Curls completed 6s 9r) 

B1-Bent over Dumb bell Rows 20x0 3x10 60secs
B2-Seated Dumb bell Rows 20x0 3x10 60secs

(Cut the last superset out, as I had to leave)

*Thoughts*

i bumped up the weight up on the first superset. dips were with 10lbs added, and the curls went up 5 lbs. my arms were on fire and just fatigued and i went as long as i could. i had to cut the shoulders short because i had to leave for dinner.
good pump today.

todays soundtrack:

1. Snapcase - Windows (2:34)
2. Deadguy - Human Pig (2:53)
3. Broadcast Emotion - I'd like to know (5:22)
4. Even If It Kills U - Forever Isn't Long Enough (3:27)
5. Integrity - Hollow (2:18)
6. Milhouse - Sacramento (2:37)
7. Snapcase - Cognition (3:04)
8. Snapcase - Run and Fall (4:39)
9. Milhouse - The True Meaning of Christmas (2:29)
10. Milhouse - Versus Excalibur (0:44)
11. Snapcase - Steps (3:12)
12. Earth Crisis - Broken Foundation (4:01)
13. Milhouse - patron saint of imbeciles I (1:53)
14. Milhouse - The Fifteen Minute Game (2:29)
15. Even If It Kills U - Dead Life (5:45)


----------



## nni (Mar 24, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills of Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 serving primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax (orange)
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool (tropical punch, much better in this mix than green apple)


*The Workout*
GVT Chest/Back

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Decline Dumb bell Press (semi suppinated) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Chin Ups 4020 10x10 90secs

(FAILED TEMPO - Chin Ups after 50 reps)
(FAILED REPS - Chin Ups 7s 8r and 8s 6 reps)
(FAILED REPS - Decline Press after 90 reps)


B1-Incline Dumb bell Flyes 3020 3x10-12 60secs
B2-One Arm DB Rows 3020 3x10-12 60secs

(Did not complete 3rd superset)

*Thoughts*

bumped the weight up again to 45 and man did this fatigue the fell out of me. my arms were getting shakey towards the end. it was awesome. i used my straps and got a few more reps out of the chins, so i will use them for it from here on out. i was dripping sweat, this was definetely a rough workout.

todays soundtrack:

1. All - Broken (3:10)
2. Perfect Circle - Counting Bodies Like Sheep to the Rhythm of the War Drums (5:36)
3. Nirvana - I Hate Myself and Want to Die (4:02)
4. Nine Inch Nails - dead souls (4:53)
5. Tool - Stink Fist (5:10)
6. Pro-Pain - Weeds (Life of Agony) (4:10)
7. Soundgarden - Rusty Cage (4:26)
8. Nirvana - Verse Chorus Verse (3:25)
9. TOOL - Tool - Lateralus - 09 - Lateralus (9:24)
10. Avail - Blue Ridge (2:27)
11. Tool - Eulogy (8:27) **** workout ended here
12. Thursday - Understanding In A Car Crash (4:24)
13. Radiohead - There There FULL (4:44)
14. The Juliana Theory - Do You Believe Me? (4:34)
15. Silent Majority - Salvation (2:31)
16. Nirvana - Frances Farmer will have her revenge on Seatle (4:05)

*random thoughts*
i was very sore sunday from my 4 hours hockey marathon, so i pushed this workout off until today, which means to keep my schedule i will workout again tomorrow. this also means i will use the plasmajet on back to back days, which is a no-no, so i am anxious to see what kind of pumps i get in my legs. honestly so far, i am experiencing decent pumps from plasmajet, and they last for several hours. but the pumps are not outstanding, or not on par with no limits, which seems to be the product i react best to. maybe i am just resistant to these typed of supplements, and would require a higher dose for better pumps. it will remain a theory, i am not taking 15 or 20 pills for a better pump.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 24, 2008)

nni said:


> *Supplementation*
> 
> misc daily supps:
> 1 pack Animal Flex
> ...



Holy crap 4 hours of hockey i would need a week off


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 25, 2008)

I remember using NO Limits and at full dose the pumps were insane. People describe skin bursting pumps and I finally knew what they meant. But the pump only lasted for 3 hours at most. So this product provides a more marginal pump but lasts longer?


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2008)

emitecaps said:


> I remember using NO Limits and at full dose the pumps were insane. People describe skin bursting pumps and I finally knew what they meant. But the pump only lasted for 3 hours at most. So this product provides a more marginal pump but lasts longer?



if you want to use NOL as a benchmark and say thats a 10 with respect to pumps, i would give plasmajet a 6 or 7, but the pumps will last much longer.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

About how long are the pumps lasting for you?


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> About how long are the pumps lasting for you?



lets see, no limits would last about an hour.

plasmajet, maybe 3-4 hours? ill try and notice the time next time i take it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 26, 2008)

what's the "science" behind taking it 3 hours before your workout.

does that have something to do with the longer lasting pumps?


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> what's the "science" behind taking it 3 hours before your workout.
> 
> does that have something to do with the longer lasting pumps?




honestly dont know, thats what i was told by the gaspari people.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 26, 2008)

So if I workout in the morning I should take it the night before? I'm looking for a NO product that I can take in the morning when I lift and hopefully it will still exert an effect when I ride my bike after work. I thought this product was touted to do such but I may be better off just using two half doses of NO Limits or other NO booster? Do you plan on taking it only 1 hour before a workout and noting what difference if any there is?


----------



## nni (Mar 27, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Arms/Shoulders

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Bench Dips (feet on BOSU ball) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Incline Dumb bell Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

FAILED (Curls completed 83r) 

B1-Bent over Dumb bell Rows 20x0 3x10 60secs
B2-Seated Dumb bell Rows 20x0 3x10 60secs


*Thoughts*

kept the weight the same and completed more reps. as usual this is a very tough workout.

todays soundtrack:

listened to stern, not the best idea.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2008)

nni said:


> listened to stern, not the best idea.



Barack Obama pimps black women and white women!


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 27, 2008)

nni said:


> lets see, no limits would last about an hour.
> 
> plasmajet, maybe 3-4 hours? ill try and notice the time next time i take it.



Wow, that's a long time...can't wait to try my PJ.  Workouts look great nni keep up the good work!


----------



## nni (Mar 30, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills of Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 1.5 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
1 sample pack Green Mag

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 serving primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax (orange)
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool 

*The Workout*
GVT Chest/Back

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Decline Dumb bell Press (semi suppinated) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Chin Ups 4020 10x10 90secs

(FAILED REPS - Chin Ups after 83 reps)

B1-Incline Dumb bell Flyes 3020 3x10-12 60secs
B2-One Arm DB Rows 3020 3x10-12 60secs

*Thoughts*

took green mag by itself, and it tasted very good. 
kept the weight the same (45) because i failed last time, this time i did not, so its time to bump it up (50). i also got more chin reps as well. so strength is progressing. i fatigued early in the routine, but bouncd back very well.

todays soundtrack:

nhl on nbc, rags vs pens. they should both die.

*random thoughts*
i bought a triple meat pizza from target, and i will be eating it shortly.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know if I would eat a pizza from target. Pizza Hut's triple meat is tasty but probably a weeks worth of fat and calories.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 30, 2008)

nni said:


> (FAILED REPS - Chin Ups after 83 reps)



83 consecutive chin ups?


----------



## nni (Mar 30, 2008)

emitecaps said:


> I don't know if I would eat a pizza from target. Pizza Hut's triple meat is tasty but probably a weeks worth of fat and calories.



dear lord, pizza hut isnt pizza!  like the archer farms frozen pizza. the bbq chicken pizza rocks.



Amino89 said:


> 83 consecutive chin ups?



no, it goes 10r of the press (with the timing) 90 second rest followed by 10r of the chin ups, followed by 90 seconds rest. repeat 10 times.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 30, 2008)

nni said:


> dear lord, pizza hut isnt pizza!  like the archer farms frozen pizza. the bbq chicken pizza rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it goes 10r of the press (with the timing) 90 second rest followed by 10r of the chin ups, followed by 90 seconds rest. repeat 10 times.



Ok, thanks for clarifying sounds like a good plan!  AND...BBQ Chicken is AWESOME


----------



## nni (Apr 2, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills of Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Legs/Abs

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Smith Back Squats 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Seated Leg Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

B1-Low-Cable Pull-ins 2020 3x15 60secs
B2-Seated Calf Raises 2020 3x15 60secs


*Thoughts*

moved the weight up again, and finished off. sweat so much it was ridiculous. i was worried about my hips, and between the squats and the leg pull-ins i could feel the tension in them. they are uneasy now, and most likely will be sore tomorrow. i just hope that this movement is strengthening the stablizer muscles and not causing damage.

no noticable pump.

todays soundtrack:

By The Grace of God - Remora
Earth Crisis - Broken Foundation
Radiohead - There There
Tool - The Pot
RX Bandits - Sell You beautiful
Even If It Kills U - Dead Life
Even If It Kills U - Forever Isn't Long Enough
Silent Majority - Soft Six
Tool - Eulogy
Tool - Aenema
Nirvana - Verse Chorus Verse
Nirvana - In Bloom


*random thoughts*

i may have messed up my shoulder worse that i had though. when i raise my arms in front of me, there is no problem, but when i raise them at my sides (lat raise style) i hear all kind of crunching in there. i actually can hear it. so i will be eliminating the lat raises for the forseeable future and just doing shoulder presses with alternating grips. if this is also painful, ill just skip shoulders.


----------



## nni (Apr 4, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono
3g Carnitine

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Arms Only

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Bench Dips (feet on BOSU ball) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Incline Dumb bell Curls 4020 10x10 90secs


*Thoughts*

i cut out the shoulders as my shoulder still hurts. i completed the arms surprsingly. i dont know if it was diet, lack of sleep or the carnitine, but i felt like shit during the first half of the workout. awful, but i finished it.
i have a more solid pump than usual, could the carnitine have enhanced things?

todays soundtrack:

Chevelle - This Type of Thinking


----------



## nni (Apr 7, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills of Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout
4 pills Osteoboln-C

pre workout:
1 packet 8-Beta Anabol
5g Creatine Mono
1 bottle NRG

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 serving primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax 
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Chest/Back

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Decline Dumb bell Press (semi suppinated) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Chin Ups 4020 10x10 90secs

(FAILED REPS - Chin Ups 5th S 5r and 8th S 5 reps 70 total reps)
(FAILED REPS - Decline Press after 80 reps)


B1-Incline Dumb bell Flyes 3020 3x10-12 60secs
B2-One Arm DB Rows 3020 3x10-12 60secs

(Did not complete 3rd superset)

*Thoughts*

i have been yawning my way through these workouts, so i decided to take the NRG sample i had. it was ok, not a hell of a lot of energy, but no yawning.

i also decided to try cissus again. my hips hurt at a consistent level, so i can accurately tell if it is working or not. also the shoulder is constantly hurting so i have a good gauge.

i bumped the weight up again to 50 (actually 52.5) and had a good workout. i took the plasmajet further away from food, and i actually had too much pump. my forearms got very tight that i couldnt complete a set midway through, and i couldnt get through the whole workout.

todays soundtrack:

none


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on weights going up nni. So, was dosing before your pre-workout meal?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 7, 2008)

This has been a very good log nni great job


----------



## nni (Apr 7, 2008)

i dosed it after meal 2, but before meal 3.


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills Vigor
1 pack of Plasmajet approx 3 hours pre workout
2 servings Osteobolin-C

pre workout:
2 scoops 4-nitro tropic

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
GVT Arms Only

Exercise Tempo Sets Reps Rest

A1-Bench Dips (feet on BOSU ball) 4020 10x10 90 secs
A2-Incline Dumb bell Curls 4020 10x10 90secs

(FAILED CURLS after 90 r)

*Thoughts*

i had every intention of doing shoulders, but after the arms, i couldnt really lift them, so i skipped them, i tried though. awesome workout, the weight increased again.

skipped legs this week as the hips have been bothering me, i might do them every other week.

good pump.

todays soundtrack:

Blindside - Silence


random thoughts:

angry day. my friend is giving me tickets to the game on sunday.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 10, 2008)

How does the Primal EAA mix and taste compared to any other amino product you've used?


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2008)

tastes excellent, mixes very well.


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2008)

*Supplementation*

misc daily supps:
1 pack Animal Flex
2 pills Vigor
2 servings Osteobolin-C

pre workout:
1 sample Citruvol

during workout:
water

post workout:
1 scoop primal eaa
1.5 scoop cytomax
5g leucine
1 scoop Isokool


*The Workout*
Chest Supplemental

DB Press Max Reps from 10 to 1 (50lbs to 95lbs)

SS
Suspended Push ups 5s 10r alternating
Bosu Press 40x10 50x10 50x10

*Thoughts*

just wanted to do a light chest workout to supplement what i have been doing. my shoulder really started acting up, but it was still a good workout.

todays soundtrack:

none


----------



## nni (Apr 14, 2008)

i am going to end the log here as i have decided to take a week off from training. my shoulder has been acting up to the point that i notice it in everyday life, so i hope that a break will give it some time to heal.

my thoughts about plasmajet are mixed. i think it gave me the longest pumps i have ever had from a supplement, but the pumps were not the best i have had. when looking at the supplement i look at price, convenience and results. for plasmajet to do its job, you need to take it on an empty stomache 2-3 hours preworkout, and it is 10 pills per serving. i probably wouldnt recommend this over other products, but i dont think it is a bad product at all.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 14, 2008)

nni said:


> i am going to end the log here as i have decided to take a week off from training. my shoulder has been acting up to the point that i notice it in everyday life, so i hope that a break will give it some time to heal.
> 
> my thoughts about plasmajet are mixed. i think it gave me the longest pumps i have ever had from a supplement, but the pumps were not the best i have had. when looking at the supplement i look at price, convenience and results. for plasmajet to do its job, you need to take it on an empty stomache 2-3 hours preworkout, and it is 10 pills per serving. i probably wouldnt recommend this over other products, but i dont think it is a bad product at all.



Appreciate the honesty of the review nni!  10 pills is quite a lot for a "pump", I got a box of Plasma Jet I'm going to start up this summer, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Goatheart (Apr 30, 2008)

I really don't know where people got the 2-3 hour before workout thing. The package says to take 30-60 minutes before workout and it can be taken as  close as 5 minutes before workout.


----------



## nni (Apr 30, 2008)

Goatheart said:


> I really don't know where people got the 2-3 hour before workout thing. The package says to take 30-60 minutes before workout and it can be taken as  close as 5 minutes before workout.



directly from the mouth of a gaspari employee/formulator.


----------



## Goatheart (May 1, 2008)

I really don't mean to start a war or anything like that. I am just curious. Should the instructions in the bottle be ignored? I ask because I got it this week and took my first one yesterday about 45 minutes before my workout. Do you really think it's better to take it that many hours in advance and if so, why?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

I think you should take it that far in advance because a representative of the company who makes the product said so.


----------



## nni (May 1, 2008)

Goatheart said:


> I really don't mean to start a war or anything like that. I am just curious. Should the instructions in the bottle be ignored? I ask because I got it this week and took my first one yesterday about 45 minutes before my workout. Do you really think it's better to take it that many hours in advance and if so, why?



war started!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

try it away from food 2+ hours pre workout.


----------



## Goatheart (May 1, 2008)

nni said:


> war started!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> try it away from food 2+ hours pre workout.


Cool, I will try it tomorrow 2 hours before workout on an empty stomach. and see what happens. Thank you.


----------



## Goatheart (May 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I think you should take it that far in advance because a representative of the company who makes the product said so.


Where do you think the information and instructions in the label come from? Ghandi?


----------



## nni (May 2, 2008)

Goatheart said:


> Where do you think the information and instructions in the label come from? Ghandi?



instructions on the label are never in depth. i guess they found this dosing better.


----------



## Goatheart (May 2, 2008)

nni said:


> instructions on the label are never in depth. i guess they found this dosing better.


I think that, for safety purposes, one should always read the label and follow the instructions; however, I do agree with you about the instructions on the label not being in depth. I followed your advice and took the PJ a little over two hours before my workout and I agree it does make a difference and works better that way. Thank you.


----------



## Goatheart (May 3, 2008)

nni, I know there is an ongoing debate on when to take SizeOn so, what's your personal opinion? Should I take it only on workout days or should I also use it on off days? If I should use it on off days, does it makes sense to use it right before going to bed? That doesn't make much sense to me, maybe you can help?


----------

